# funny craigslist list



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/all/

in case you are bored


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, it's probably too late to get the butt pumpkin


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, Ha! There are some funny one's there. I liked the "Friendly note from your local porn shop worker".


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Definitely made me chuckle!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

My favorite was the duck rental for a party. I want to go to that party haha.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks randomr8, I just got lost for two hours. Wait, I missed the one for the duck rental. I need to go back and look for that one. Catch you later.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I had to read these in bits over several days as time permitted. Sweetie would say, "What ya laughing at?"


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I swear the local police blotter here had a case of a man finding two of his ducks were stolen. Maybe I am having the duck party after all haha


----------

